# we need a company willing to make one or two Screen printed shirts at a time?



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a company that will take no minimum orders from us. What we need is a company willing to make one or two Screen printed shirts at a time. We are having a hard time keeping up locally. We are afraid that we wont be able to keep up with orders once we go live on our site. Preferably a company that does aa shirts and up to 8 colors. We still have not reached an amount to justify growing bigger. We are also concerned because two companies have popped up with the same Business name and also make shirts. one of them is going for the same look we are. we want to get out there before they do. 

Please help.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: can't keep up.*

For several reasons, I think you need to bite the bullett and have a run of shirts printed. It is going to get VERY expensive to screen print shirts one and two at a time (WAY too expensive for multi color jobs).

e.g. what I would charge on a re-order for 2 white AA with 2 color 1 side


shirt $5.00x 2 = $10.00
minimum print run 2 color $25.00
set up $10.00 per screen x 2 =$20.00
Total $55.00 or $27.50 per shirt
At that price, I'm making much less per hour than on a 100 shirt job.

Remember, the printer's time to set up and clean up is the same for 2 shirts as it is for 100 and you will pay accordingly.

Also, you don't want to pay a rush charge to get the shirts printed quickly and you don't want your customer to wait a week or two. In my shop, I'm not going to be in a hurry to do a 2 shirt job when I have three or four 100 shirt jobs to do.

As a business model, I don't think outsourcing 1-2 shirts at a time to a screen printer will work. Either have a run of shirts screen printed or look for alterative methods of printing. If you haven't, you might want to look int DTG printing.

Good Luck


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: can't keep up.*

Thomas, check into F&M Expression's "Freedom" plastiscol transfers before you make your decision. 8 colors are not a problem, and you can heat press the transfers as you sell your shirts. (Plastiscols are screen printed transfers.) 

F&M Expressions - HOME


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: can't keep up.*

Plastisol transfers might also be an option. But you still are faced with doing a larger run of each design to get the per piece price where you will need it.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: can't keep up.*



perrolocodesigns said:


> Plastisol transfers might also be an option. But you still are faced with doing a larger run of each design to get the per piece price where you will need it.


 
Maybe. Depending on the size of the design, as many designs as will fit can be ganged on each transfer.

Also, you don't need to tie-up your money in inventory that is already printed.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: can't keep up.*

There's also dtg. If you find someone that does it well and is priced right, you can get a one off printed around $10.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> we need is a company willing to make one or two Screen printed shirts at a time. We are having a hard time keeping up locally. We are afraid that we wont be able to keep up with orders once we go live on our site. Preferably a company that does aa shirts and up to 8 colors.


An aa t-shirt screen printed in 8 colors in 1-2 pieces? That is literally going to be impossible unless you want to pay $50-$100 per t-shirt. Even then, I think you'd be hard pressed to find it done by a reliable screen printer.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I think your best bet for limited run prints would be to invest in a Heat Press, and do Plastisol Transfers. You can order the transfers, then heat press the shirts as needed.

Then we you get bigger you can outsource the printing while still using the heat press, and new heat transfers to trial run designs and doing limited runs.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, I entered it wrong when I put 1 or 2 shirts. what I meant was make 100-200 shirts and send them to the customer for us 1 or 2 at a time. But Never fear I found what I was looking for. We have decided to just order our shirts all together until we can afford the right equipment and until we can quit our day jobs. We really don't have the time to worry about lining up every two or three color design and 8 colors, forget it. I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> what I meant was make 100-200 shirts and send them to the customer for us 1 or 2 at a time


I think rawtalentinc.com does that.


----------

